# Making blood look wet 24/7



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

After you put the blood work on use 5 min epoxy on it. It will stay looking wet even after the glue dries. mask makers use it to gloss their masks eyes to give it that wet look! Hope that helps!


----------



## UnsoundM (Dec 12, 2012)

Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> After you put the blood work on use 5 min epoxy on it. It will stay looking wet even after the glue dries. mask makers use it to gloss their masks eyes to give it that wet look! Hope that helps!


Many thanks, I'll give that a try. If I get a chance I'll eventually upload pictures of the original and current mask for comparison.


----------



## ThAnswr (Dec 17, 2008)

Mehron's blood stays glossy and "raised" as if it's dripping. 

http://www.mehron.com/Stage_Blood_p/152.htm


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting to hear what the professionals use. Always wondered. I have a couple "wet" look eyes and teeth and tongue masks.

I don't know if this would work but what came to mind was clear glossy nail polish. Don't know if it would work on latex, but probably would on harder surfaces. Pretty cheap, available everywhere, and anyone who uses nail polish on their nails would probably have some in the house.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Ive always used PermaWet from Monster Makers to give areas a wet look.


----------



## Larry Frightner (Dec 29, 2012)

Go to Haunted House Supplies .com on that site you can find blood paint that looks wet for years! Good luck!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I often use acrylic paint mixed into my epoxy's (not too much or it won't cure) This is a table top pour on epoxy and acrylic paint. (about 2 years old now)


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Elmers clear glue and food coloring sealed with perma wet or mod podge.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I stained my skeletons with red wood stainer, and see how great they come out. They always look wet and bloddy.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i know this is an old thread but i just thought of this idea. Anyone ever try using shellac mixed with either red food coloring or acrylics??? I was watching a video of the darkness haunt on modern marvels and at the part where they are talking about the vomit on the table the narrator mentioned shellac to keep it looking fresh so i wondered if it would work with blood too? could also mix the normal fake blood maybe..


----------

